# Murphreesboro, TN June 24th



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

It was great meeting everyone at this event. Congrats to the winners.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I agree it was a good time. Congratulations to the winners as well.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

It was good to meet you Demetrius. Congrats on your win. your car sounded great.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

It was nice meeting you guys as well. Thanks for the demo, your cars sounded great as well.


----------

